# Co2 Refill In Melbourne



## rbtmc (7/5/11)

Hi,

I've done an extensive search on this forum and haven't had much luck.
Looking to have my gas cylinder refilled in Melbourne CBD or somewhere nearby.
Where can I go?

Thanks.


----------



## DU99 (7/5/11)

This help
www.kegking.com.au


----------



## Spiesy (10/6/12)

Hey everyone, any update on recommended C02 refillers in the Melbourne area? I've got a 2.6kg Keg King badboy that needs rejuicing.

EDIT: just noticed that Keg King in Springvale do $25 refills, but cbf'd driving from Resa to Springvale, if it can be avoided - and I thought there may be some other, better options out there?


----------



## Acasta (10/6/12)

Dave in greensboroug homebrew does a swap for $30 iirc.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/6/12)

closest to you is the grain and grape, think they charge $ 25


----------



## breakbeer (10/6/12)

It was only $50 more to buy the 6kg bottle instead of the 2.6kg, places like Supagas will only refill bottles that are 6kg or larger so I bought the bigger one 

Still can't find a place to get my little 540g Diemen bottle filled


----------



## Spiesy (10/6/12)

cheers lads... Greensborough is closer to me than Yarraville, I was at Dave's yesterday - should have taken my bottle with me.


----------



## troopa (10/6/12)

breakbeer said:


> It was only $50 more to buy the 6kg bottle instead of the 2.6kg, places like Supagas will only refill bottles that are 6kg or larger so I bought the bigger one
> 
> Still can't find a place to get my little 540g Diemen bottle filled



How muc a KG do they charge you at Supagas as i got a 6.4kg kegsonlegs bottle i use for force carbing???


----------



## breakbeer (10/6/12)

I haven't had to refill mine yet, only had it a month or so

I think the guy said around $30 or $40


----------



## seemax (10/6/12)

breakbeer said:


> Still can't find a place to get my little 540g Diemen bottle filled



http://www.diemen.com.au/cylinder-filling.php

No longer filling their own bottles... but will if you have 10 bottles or more.


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/12)

Update...

For a 2.6kg CO2 refill:

Brewcraft Heidleberg: $45 swap'n'go
Greensborough HB: $30 swap'n'go

Greensborough it is.


----------



## JoeF (12/6/12)

Wow. Cost me $50 at KK today to swap my 6.0kg over.

Glad I got the big boy too, force carbing chews through the gas...


----------



## Spiesy (12/6/12)

that's a better rate, but I can't be arsed heading to Springvale.

I went the 2.6kg option as it sits nice and neat inside my kegerator.


----------



## Wolfy (12/6/12)

Spiesy said:


> I went the 2.6kg option as it sits nice and neat inside my kegerator.


... and it probably won't kill people if you keep it inside the house and get a gas leak.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (12/9/18)

Wolfy said:


> ... and it probably won't kill people if you keep it inside the house and get a gas leak.





rbtmc said:


> So is there any good deals around to refill Co2 bottles in east Melbourne or anywhere in Melbourne for a Kegland bottle?
> 
> I've done an extensive search on this forum and haven't had much luck.
> Looking to have my gas cylinder refilled in Melbourne CBD or somewhere nearby.
> ...


----------



## altone (12/9/18)

Umm nice necro post 2 quotes no content ???

Anyway I'd guess closeish to CBD you could try Grain and Grape in Yarraville or Brewcraft in Richmond.
Check first to make sure they will fill your gas bottle but I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (12/9/18)

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?threads/76298/

Strangely a quick search found another thread with a very similar title.

Awesome bloke at post#3 have a good tip.

I know I still go there.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (12/9/18)

ShonkytonkBrewer said:


> https://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?threads/76298/
> 
> Strangely a quick search found another thread with a very similar title.
> 
> ...


I contacted those guys and they told me they don't supply food grade co2.


----------



## altone (12/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I contacted those guys and they told me they don't supply food grade co2.


Afaik all the CO2 produced is the same.
They can't assure you it's food grade, but just like the Oxy used in welding vs Food grade Oxy it's the same gas - produced most likely by the same people on the same equipment.
And if it's from Supagas like the poster said - then it is the same gas you'd get in your swap bottle at a LHBS.


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I contacted those guys and they told me they don't supply food grade co2.



You won't get gas from Keg King? A brew shop? 

Harsh


----------



## Tricky Dicky (13/9/18)

My local hbs shop refused to fill it just because it was a kegland bottle, forcing me to look elsewhere, my other local hbs stores don't offer a co2 service. I have contacted KK and if it is a non KK bottle (mines a kegland) then it's $72 to fill plus a 90 minute round trip. If I can get it cheaper somewhere else and it's nearer to where I live why wouldn't I do that since my local hbs stores won't or can't help me?


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/9/18)

That makes more sense now you have explained a but further. 

If you go to the keg land website it gives you a map of the places that swap or refill their bottles. Not sure if that helps. Also on my phone so can't see if you have a location listed


----------



## Clevohead (13/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> My local hbs shop refused to fill it just because it was a kegland bottle, forcing me to look elsewhere, my other local hbs stores don't offer a co2 service. I have contacted KK and if it is a non KK bottle (mines a kegland) then it's $72 to fill plus a 90 minute round trip. If I can get it cheaper somewhere else and it's nearer to where I live why wouldn't I do that since my local hbs stores won't or can't help me?


Go BOC gas, they have a hire deal for a D size cylinder for $79 per year, with 1 free refill, so that equates to $39.50 a fill for the first two fills in a calendar year, then it rolls over and starts again. So if you haven't quite used your first cylinder before the roll over take it in get the free refill, then you are starting with a full bottle for the second year with your yearly free refill up your sleeve.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (13/9/18)

Thanks for that but I've already bought a bottle so I'm looking to refill or at worst swap and go.


----------



## altone (13/9/18)

Have you tried Selby safety in Boronia? 
They aren't far from you - don't know how much they charge for refills though


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (13/9/18)

altone said:


> Have you tried Selby safety in Boronia?
> They aren't far from you - don't know how much they charge for refills though


They still charge a dozen cans of megswill for a 6kg bottle refill.


----------



## altone (13/9/18)

ShonkytonkBrewer said:


> They still charge a dozen cans of megswill for a 6kg bottle refill.




Really?? Do they prefer their swill with a green label or a red one? 

Anyone in particular I should speak to there? my cylinder is almost empty. 

I assume they do the 2.6Kg ones too as they are listed as a refiller.


----------



## Armstrong (13/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> My local hbs shop refused to fill it just because it was a kegland bottle, forcing me to look elsewhere, my other local hbs stores don't offer a co2 service. I have contacted KK and if it is a non KK bottle (mines a kegland) then it's $72 to fill plus a 90 minute round trip. If I can get it cheaper somewhere else and it's nearer to where I live why wouldn't I do that since my local hbs stores won't or can't help me?


KK and KL are in the same suburb ... why not just get it refilled where you bought it?


----------



## Tricky Dicky (13/9/18)

Armstrong said:


> KK and KL are in the same suburb ... why not just get it refilled where you bought it?


At the risk of this thread been hijacked by supporters of either KK and/or KL . KK won't refill KL bottles due I think to some history between the two companies. Brewer Den in Boronia also won't fill KL bottles. I have found places that do a swap and go service but I just bought my bottle brand new and would rather hold on to it than swap it, if possible. Selby Safety apparently do refills but they told me it's not food grade although someone earlier on this thread indicated all co2 is basically the same so I'll have to research that in order to feel comfortable in using them.


----------



## altone (13/9/18)

Here's something to think about:



> Food grade CO2 is not meant for human consumption. For that, you should use Beverage Grade, which is more pure than Medical Grade. Both major soft drink companies have Beverage Grade as their minimum guideline. Food Grade CO2 is a dirty gas that isn't tested for several carcinogens...because it isn't meant to be ingested. You need to go to CO2 providers that only handle Beverage Grade, because once you put Beverage Grade CO2 in a container that has Food Grade (or worse), then you no longer have Beverage Grade CO2.



It's from here https://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/43655/is-there-such-a-thing-as-food-grade-co2

So should you be asking if it's food grade?
Blowed if I know, but BOC have indicated all their CO2 is the same - only the tanks are classed as medical / food or industrial.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (14/9/18)

altone said:


> Here's something to think about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see if anyone on this forum with expertise within the hospitality industry wrt safe co2 usage could comment.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/9/18)

There is a paragraph at the bottom of the page of the link regarding the quality of the co2, definitely does taste better when using the gas produced from the ferment to charge your beer. 
https://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2016/cg_3.html


----------



## Quokka42 (15/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Thanks for that but I've already bought a bottle so I'm looking to refill or at worst swap and go.


I had a similar dilemma with welding gas. Sign up online for a BOC account and you will probably find it cheaper to "rent" the gas from them than refill your bottle. If you use more than 6kg in a year it is only slightly more than the cost of a 2.6kg swap in Melbourne!
I know - I now have a bottle I own that might run out of it's stamp - I'm going to see if someone like TT will exchange it for an argon or stainshield, otherwise it might become scrap metal.


----------



## Armstrong (15/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> At the risk of this thread been hijacked by supporters of either KK and/or KL . KK won't refill KL bottles due I think to some history between the two companies. Brewer Den in Boronia also won't fill KL bottles. I have found places that do a swap and go service but I just bought my bottle brand new and would rather hold on to it than swap it, if possible. Selby Safety apparently do refills but they told me it's not food grade although someone earlier on this thread indicated all co2 is basically the same so I'll have to research that in order to feel comfortable in using them.


I didn't say to get it filled at KK ... I'm wondering why you dont get it filled at KL where you bought it?


----------



## Tricky Dicky (15/9/18)

Armstrong said:


> I didn't say to get it filled at KK ... I'm wondering why you dont get it filled at KL where you bought it?


They don't offer a refill service.


----------



## Quokka42 (16/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> They don't offer a refill service.


Um, Kegland is an online only store...


----------



## Beir Hearder (16/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> They don't offer a refill service.


So you buy it from them but cannot get it refilled by them. That sucks.


----------



## dbbad (16/9/18)

Clevohead said:


> Go BOC gas, they have a hire deal for a D size cylinder for $79 per year, with 1 free refill, so that equates to $39.50 a fill for the first two fills in a calendar year, then it rolls over and starts again. So if you haven't quite used your first cylinder before the roll over take it in get the free refill, then you are starting with a full bottle for the second year with your yearly free refill up your sleeve.


Just found the deal. Better than the $20.13 a month they quoted me for a D cylinder.


----------



## Crimson-Brewer (16/9/18)

Refills, swap and goes all ready at KegLand .
Just come in from 9-5 Monday to Friday (Saturdays soon) $25 for 2.6kg and $50 for 6kg. Card only. 
They fill all bottles within their testing date or swap and go any KegLand bottle.


----------



## Quokka42 (17/9/18)

Crimson-Brewer said:


> Refills, swap and goes all ready at KegLand .
> Just come in from 9-5 Monday to Friday (Saturdays soon) $25 for 2.6kg and $50 for 6kg. Card only.
> They fill all bottles within their testing date or swap and go any KegLand bottle.


That's a pretty poor offering - glad I didn't get a KL cylinder!
(You can't have an out of date KL cylinder anyway - they haven't been around long enough.)


----------



## Crimson-Brewer (17/9/18)

Quokka42 said:


> That's a pretty poor offering - glad I didn't get a KL cylinder!
> (You can't have an out of date KL cylinder anyway - they haven't been around long enough.)


What are you on about..10 years within testing date, that's the law. Otherwise it has to be hydrostatically tested. And you would have saved probably $100 on a bottle getting it from them. I don't think you understand what I said. They fill any bottle yeah.. Not pick and choose based on politics..unlike the petty mob up the road. 
They'll fill kegsonlegs, boc, supagas bottles and even Keg-King bottles. The most reasonable of any filler I've seen.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (18/9/18)

Crimson-Brewer said:


> Refills, swap and goes all ready at KegLand .
> Just come in from 9-5 Monday to Friday (Saturdays soon) $25 for 2.6kg and $50 for 6kg. Card only.
> They fill all bottles within their testing date or swap and go any KegLand bottle.


Is this offered at KL Bayswater?


----------



## Crimson Cadaver (18/9/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Is this offered at KL Bayswater?


Their new spot in Springvale. I was in there picking up a Kegmenter last week. And the guys there said anything that has a type 30 fitting on the bottle and not outside the hydro test stamp, they could fill. They should email out or put on their site that it's available.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (21/9/18)

Hey guys,

That's correct. We will offer refilling at the following rates:

2.6kg Cylinders - $20
6kg Cylinders - $40


We are just upgrading to a faster pump though as our current pump is really slow so if you can please hold off for about 2 weeks that would be much appreciated.

We do swap cylinders for our own KegLand brand of cylinders.

We will also fill any Australian standard cylinder that is in date and has a current hydro test stamp from an Australian certified test station. So we will pretty much fill anything that we can for you. If it's not one of our own sizes then we will charge a per kg rate.

The per KG rate will be about 20per kg for 1kg or less. But then the price gets much cheaper as you bring in larger gas cylinder. This is essencially to discourage people from bringing in really small cylinders like sodastream cylinders. If you have a sodastream cylinder you should just fill yourself with this device:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


With that said if you bring in a large cylinder that is 10kg for instance we will charge you about $7 per kg. So the price gets less as you fill larger cylinders.

The most efficient is to have a KegLand cylinder as these we can swap over and they will be the most efficient for us to fill so the price will be best value.


----------



## timmi9191 (22/9/18)

Kegland - might pay your webmaster to proof read before publishing. The page from the above link is pretty ordinary


----------

